# What Mouse do you use?



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

I used to use a Ball, wired HP mouse.......it was awful.

Now today i use one of these:







Teh Pwn! Wireless, Optical, programmable buttons, left/right screen wheel.

I just can get my head around the freedom from a wired mouse.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 31, 2007)

Razer diamonback


----------



## bobrules (Aug 31, 2007)

Compaq mouse that came with the computer.


----------



## Julee (Aug 31, 2007)

Logitech MX Revolution.


----------



## amptor (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Julee @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Logitech MX Revolution.



That......looks amazing. Any good? and how much was it?


----------



## Costello (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:


>


I like Microsofts mice...
I used to have almost the same.

so I bought this one:





and I'm really disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- the receiver sucks (its almost broke, I have to tweak it about 30 seconds before it works)
- tiny access range
- short battery life
- inaccurate on many many surfaces (won't work unless you have a mouse pad)
etc..

:'(


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:


>


I killed about 9 of those playing Diablo and shit....left mouse button failed on em all. I hate ALL wireless mouse....wires to me mean quicker response time so I made the switch to Logitech's MX518


----------



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

That sounds awful Costello.

How about upgrading?

WeaponXxX i hate wires, really wireless isn't so bad.

But i guess we can all agree Ball mouses suck?

My old mouse was this:






but the black part was gray. It was really horrible.


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 31, 2007)

G5 Mouse


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 31, 2007)

Logitech VX Revolution

Wireless Laser, it's pixel perfect, and the response time is as fast, if not faster, than my perception (i.e. immediate).


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 31, 2007)

Razer DeathAdder. Well, at least when I can afford one. For now I just use the crappy Dell default mouse...

*Razer DeathAdder*





- Sam


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2007)

My old mouse needs fixing so until then I have this labtec one:





Perhaps not the best I have ever used but invisible laser and it being wired work for me, I have been playing rainbow six vegas and it is working great for that.


----------



## Rapid Dr3am (Aug 31, 2007)

Today I am using a blank remote with silver clicky buttons with ntl: writtern on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's corded with an red light on the bottom.


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 31 2007 said:


>



Ditto


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2007)

Apple Wireless Mighty Mouse.
I really love the scrollball and won't ever miss it again!


----------



## Tanas (Aug 31, 2007)

Here is  my top of the range Zekov 3 button mouse, I've had it almost 20 years now and the little beauty has yet to let me down.


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 31, 2007)

Logitech G1

I buy this one before a LAN Party and it's a very great mouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note : Back button is usefull on Windows but I don't get it work on Ubuntu...


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 31, 2007)

I could do with a new wireless optical mouse. I'm on a budget so I'll be looking for good quality at a low cost. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> I could do with a new wireless optical mouse. I'm on a budget so I'll be looking for good quality at a low cost. Any recommendations?



Er, 'low cost' is a bit subjective, any kind of price range in particular? Also, what's wrong with laser, or are you just saying optical because it's usually cheaper?


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 31, 2007)

I hate mice. Trackballs are the best.


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Well mines the one that come with my PC.

A Logitech M-U69





_Its black mine_

And yes its a ball mouse :/
Its very bad but i can play with it...

But ive thinking about buying a G5, Its just an AWESOME mouse with a perfect grip. I tried it over at my friend its awesome!

And anyway its going to hold for maybe 5 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Rayder (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:


>



I use one of those on my bedroom PC, but the one I use on the main PC downstairs (the one I usually post from) is a Logitech MX 310.  Sorry, too lazy to dig up a pic right now.


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 31, 2007)

superrob : edit your post please and search middle size photo on google

Yours photos are too big and crap quality :/


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Sry for the big pictures fixed now


----------



## lagman (Aug 31, 2007)

That one but with the colors inverted.


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks uncomfortable :S


----------



## bobrules (Aug 31, 2007)

exactly how mine looks like


----------



## lagman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Looks uncomfortable :S



Not really, it's pretty ergonomic. It might be a little uncomfortable if you have REALLY big hands but it works for me


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 31, 2007)

Whats the difference between the G5 and the MX518 they look the same??

For me wireless has never been as perfect not to mention I use my mouse 11-18 hours a day.... 

I'd like to know the most precise WIRED mouse on the market....


----------



## Flozem (Aug 31, 2007)

Cheap and it does the trick... My first one survived over five years and is still functional but shows the marks of heavy use. My second I could take with me from office when we got new pc's - they were gonna scrap the old material anyway...


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks uncomfortable :S
> ...


Nooo that spoiler box really spoild my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really why a spoiler box?

Suprice


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 31, 2007)

invisible laser with 4 way scroll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also it can be used with rightys or leftys (you can just switch the buttons)=P
for those of you who cant read japanese it say "reciever"


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 31, 2007)

The cheapest optical I could find. It's an obscure brand, coasted me about USD 6.00 and never let me down.:-D


----------



## lagman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Nooo that spoiler box really spoild my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there's enough images already


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I could do with a new wireless optical mouse. I'm on a budget so I'll be looking for good quality at a low cost. Any recommendations?
> ...



I just said optical because I don't know the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of spending about £20 and I spotted a couple on ebay.

Trust MI-3500X
Microsoft Optical Notebook 4000

What do you think? I use music programs a lot, so accuracy and response time are pretty important.
Maybe I should get this Navigator 335? It's laser and designed for gaming so it should be more than good enough for me (not wireless though)


----------



## Icarus (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like Microsofts mice...
> ...


You know that's a laptop mouse right?
I've been using the same thing for a long time and I still use the battery that came with the mouse. You're supposed to put the receiver back under the mouse when you don't use it, so it will turn off and won't drain battery. I think it performs quite well for a laptop mouse, it's sensitive and fits nice in my hand.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Aug 31, 2007)

I use the touch-box thing on my laptop (I have no idea what the official name is); I've just gotten used to it, even after getting a real mouse. I only plug it in if I'm doing graphic things. No, not that kind of graphic.


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

ToutchPad sucks... They just are too small to be nice.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 31, 2007)

Cheap optical mouse I got for £10 when I worked out rollerballs and laptops really don't mix. Interchangeable covers, silver matches my laptop and I've worn half the paint off from overuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It may not be as flashy as the others in here but it's rather comfortable, even for hours of pixel-based image stuff. ('cuse the crap camera angle, had to stick something white in the middle of the frame to get the autofocus to work in artificial light)


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 31, 2007)

For my desktop:






Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000
(Reciever is the same as iffy525's except of course gray.)

For my laptop:





Logitech LX7 Wireless Optical Mouse


----------



## Costello (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> You know that's a laptop mouse right?
> I've been using the same thing for a long time and I still use the battery that came with the mouse. You're supposed to put the receiver back under the mouse when you don't use it, so it will turn off and won't drain battery. I think it performs quite well for a laptop mouse, it's sensitive and fits nice in my hand.


It's a laptop mouse yes, and I have a laptop. That's precisely why I bought it.
I know about the receiver that you can put back under the mouse.
But it doesn't change the facts I've mentionned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been very disappointed, and it's the first time I'm disappointed with a Microsoft product.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm goin to be gettin a logitech lx5 in the nxt few days from work to replace the basic m$ mouse i have had dor the last 5 yrs 
i was at my mums last wk and she has the same mouse and i was well impressed at how it performed


----------



## funwithplaydough (Aug 31, 2007)

with my notebook I use either ....
Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 (my old trustworthy)





or 

Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse 4000 (kinda small and cramps my hand)






with my desktop I use the Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 4000(whatever mouse that comes with it)


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 31, 2007)

I use this





I used to live in Champaign.


----------



## relishy (Aug 31, 2007)

MX700






Reliable, wireless, comes with 2 rechargeables batteries + recharger base/receiver, cheap! (20$ Canadian a year ago)


----------



## wohoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I use a Razer Krait, best mouse I've tried so far, ultra fast, smaller than a fat daimondback and without the stupid buttons just about every good mouse has nowadays. Perfect!

Edit: Added a ","


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:


>



Amen, brother, amen.
I absolutely love this mouse; I've been using it for at least 4-5 years now. It's got the right amount of complexity (2 extra buttons), and it just feels nice on my mousepad.
I changed over to this, after having one of those 6 button ball mice... I used to be REALLY big into FPS, yunno, one of those douchebags that Teabags people on Halo & Quake and whatnot. I was really skeptical about making the changeover to an optical mouse from a ball mouse.

Ultimately, I think that this mouse that I'm currently using (as well as Amptor, wewt), is the best mouse I've ever had. The only way I'd ever replace it, is with a new one if it broke (and it just so happens that I have a second one as a backup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). OR, if I bought a mac. XD


----------



## Icarus (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You know that's a laptop mouse right?
> ...


Hmm I don't know but I'm quite happy with it. Also it's the cheapest Microsoft brand wireless laptop mouse. I think for a budget price, it performs quite well. I only wish the receiver would've fit better on the bottom but it's not really a problem.


----------



## Julee (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Julee @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Logitech MX Revolution.
> ...



Nothing special, i have no use for the side wheel at all and you need special custom drivers to get the most out of it. The battery is amazing and the shape is perfect for my long skinny fingers.


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Amen, brother, amen.


Hey! That's MY mouse!


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 31, 2007)

Generic optical mouse. It works pretty nice though


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Whats the difference between the G5 and the MX518 they look the same??
> 
> For me wireless has never been as perfect not to mention I use my mouse 11-18 hours a day....
> 
> I'd like to know the most precise WIRED mouse on the market....




The G5 is a laser mouse (2000 dpi) and has a weight cartridge you can swap out to make it a comfortable weight (or if your anal hah)

MX518 is an optical mouse (1600 dpi) and doesnt have weights. It does however have a forward button, and a back button (G5 only has back button) yet again, the G5 has the right to left scroll on the wheel, so +1 button on the G5 mouse.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> G5 Mouse



Me too.  I have the heaviest weights in there.  I love the thing.  It works on just about any surface, incredibly precise, and I can toggle the dpi on the fly to 3 presets = amazing.  Plus the braided cord makes me thing it's going to last just about forever.


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## retman (Sep 1, 2007)

I knew someone would post a picture of a real mouse. I'm surprised it took someone this long.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 1, 2007)

Logitech MX 510


----------



## miikes (Sep 1, 2007)

got a logitech cordless desktop on sale a while back
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Cordless-De...3/dp/B0009V6TL4

While I use a cordless mini for my laptop
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Cordless-Op...8645338&sr=1-16

these combined with my wii, my 360 (dead though...) and my wireless controller for my ps2 all eat up shitloads of batteries.

Good thing I splurged and got me an Energizer 15 minute charger


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey! Thats my mouse!


----------



## Dylaan (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay I know this is kinda off-topic, but at the shopping centre/mall today, and there was a 'lost + reward' sign... Someone had lost their mouse... AT THE SHOPPING CENTRE!!! $100 reward... Am I the only one that thinks a mouse wouldn't be worth anything near that?

Worst thing about wireless mouses is that they need batteries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just use the wireless HP optical mouse that came with my computer... It does the job, but it gets this weird brown stuff on it...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Okay I know this is kinda off-topic, but at the shopping centre/mall today, and there was a 'lost + reward' sign... Someone had lost their mouse... AT THE SHOPPING CENTRE!!! $100 reward... Am I the only one that thinks a mouse wouldn't be worth anything near that?


ROTFLMFAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













i guess i might be overreacting a tad bit


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Okay I know this is kinda off-topic, but at the shopping centre/mall today, and there was a 'lost + reward' sign... Someone had lost their mouse... AT THE SHOPPING CENTRE!!! $100 reward... Am I the only one that thinks a mouse wouldn't be worth anything near that?


Lawl???

Lol look how stupid people are..


----------



## ugly_rose (Sep 1, 2007)

The *red* "dot" is my mouse.

But nipple sounds more fun.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > G5 Mouse
> ...


almost offtopic, but that's almost lame for being lasermouse. only 2000 dpi. there has been 4000 dpi mouses at the same price. and some optical mouses with 1800 dpi. but if you like it then it's ok.


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 1, 2007)

This is my mouse the MX 1000


----------



## iamwhoiam (Sep 1, 2007)

The logitech MX mice piss me right off...

Gold contacts wear out in about a year and you have to get a new mouse.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 1, 2007)

Apple Mighty Mouse. It fails, but is better than nothing.


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> The *red* "dot" is my mouse.
> 
> But nipple sounds more fun.


Lol? Thats your mouse?

Looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Julee @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Logitech MX Revolution.
> ...



I use the same thing...it cost me $70 Canadian


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

Ill rather use a G5..
Im going to buy one on monday


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> ...



Which have 4000dpi??? 

It was a christmas gift... sooo yeah


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

4000DPI??

Sounds like too fast O.o


----------



## amptor (Sep 2, 2007)

well the first intellimouse pro I had started to glitch so microsoft sent me a replacement, which took me a few years to finally use.  the old one works fine on the dreamcast though.  I also have a blue mouse dangling off the desk thats left mouse button was getting stuck.  I'd like to get another nicer looking mouse, but the cool looking ones from microsoft usually have the color painted on instead of being moulded out of plastic so it's kind of a waste of money :S


----------



## cubin' (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> ...



your mouse looks awesome dude I wanted one of them.

But instead I got a MX510 which was cheaper. It does the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need uber dpi+max


----------



## superrob (Sep 3, 2007)

Finaly in 2 days im going to enjoy my new G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Silver ^^


----------



## hankchill (Sep 3, 2007)

MAH MOWZE!


----------

